# Fast normal hips and elbows



## DriesBorghans (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm doing my due diligence in researching potential breeders and have come across something I find confusing. In looking at a certain breeder that is recommended here on this board, I found that they have a current litter where one of the parents has fast normal hips and the other has fast normal elbows. Is this normal? I thought that fast normal should only be bred with normal or better. Since one is hips and the other elbows make it ok?

Thanks,
Dries


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You really have to look at the big picture, not just dog A's hips and dog B's elbows. What do dog A's parents' hips look like? Siblings? Grandparents? I'd rather have a pup whose mom has fast normal hips, but most of her relatives have good or excellent, than a pup whose mom has good or excellent but most of her relatives aren't so good. Breeding dogs isn't a math equation.

If you're seriously considering this breeder, I'd talk to him/her about this breeding. If you're not, I wouldn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would say fast normal elbows are a deal breaker for me.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Do elbows even come in Fast Normal?? I thought elbows were either normal or of a varying grade of dysplasia. 

Personally I think elbows are WAY more important than hip ratings. Fast normal hips wouldn't cause me to be concerned...they are generally passing within OFA and are not even the lowest passing rating under the SV.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Any "passing" hip & elbow rating is considerable for me.....
I will look at everything, before I make a final decision.....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Germany has all ratings on elbows. I know of a couple of dogs with FN elbows who are NOT dysplastic or impaired at all.....Top level competition dogs....the one lady is breeding her male and getting stud services to him...

Spoke at length to a top ortho vet on this some time ago - a Gr 1 OFA elbow is sometimes just a slight anomaly and can be there because of an accident, not necessarily a crippling especially if only one elbow is affected - so FN elbows are not an automatic rule off....NZ or Gr3 I don't know...


I don't decide on the parent's hips alone, but look at the whole pedigree and as much info as I can get from OFA, Win Sys and the PDB on the whole pedigree and progeny of both parents and siblings...

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In the SV system you cannot get better than Normal. So there is no Good or Excellent. 

Fast Normal on hips wouldn't bother me at all.

Fast Normal on elbows, I would have to look at a lot closer, and dig into the topic more.


----------

